# Breeding "Protocol" Between collectors?



## admin (Dec 6, 2004)

DanielSwan

Joined: 04 Dec 2003

Posts: 97

Location: Calgary, Alberta, Canada

Posted: Tue Mar 23, 2004 6:24 pm Post subject: Breeding "Protocol" Between collectors?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Is there an understood protocol (way of doing things) between two collectors looking to breed a mating pair? If there is no such protocol, I think there would be value in discussing the matter, and drafting one.

It strikes me that the owner of the male would be at a disadvantage in such a situation.

How is it decided who "manages" the breeding (Which may take a couple of days to actually happen).

What happens if the male gets eaten?

Who gets the first Ooth? Who gets subsequent Ooths?

Back to top

silver_arctic1

Site Admin

Joined: 29 Oct 2003

Posts: 180

Location: Austin, TX

Posted: Tue Mar 23, 2004 10:31 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In situations like that, I personally think that the person with the female gets the first ooth and all following ooths should be divided evenly. The owner of the male wouldn't be at much of a disadvantage...I, myself, have single males and females of a couple species and I wouldn't mind it at all if someone asked to borrow them for a 50/50 split. As for who gets to manage the mating, it should be whoever is more experienced. And in the case that the male is eaten, then it's just bad luck and there's no one to blame since that could've happened to anybody.

If you're doing something of the sort, good luck!


----------

